# [SOLVED] Rear engine riding mowers



## slk230red

I purchased my 8 HP, 30" cut Murray riding mower from Home Depot in 1986. It still runs good and cuts my yard, but the Peerless differential has a lot of axle play and I think it's time for a new rider.
I see that John Deere and Toro quit making rear engine riders, so it appears that Snapper is the only choice for a rear engine riding mower that suits my needs. 

Are there any other choices out there besides going to a tractor style or ZTR riding mower?

My Murray still looks pretty good after 23 years and has been very reliable.


----------



## Basementgeek

*Re: Rear engine riding mowers*

Sears has one for $1400.USD

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...cName=Riding+Mowers+&+Tractors&sName=View+All

Of course you could always repair/replace the transmission on yours. Looking at it looks like you never used it, the painted break pedal looks like it have never been used.

BG


----------



## slk230red

*Re: Rear engine riding mowers*



Basementgeek said:


> Sears has one for $1400.USD
> 
> Of course you could always repair/replace the transmission on yours. Looking at it looks like you never used it, the painted break pedal looks like it have never been used.
> 
> BG


Thanks, I considered the Sears model but the customer reviews didn't sound very promising, and for a little more I could buy a Snapper. 
I have kept my Murray washed, waxed and garaged since new. I've used it to cut my lawn for almost 23 years with no problems. 
The transmission is ok but the rear axle/differential has so much play that the chain can't be properly adjusted. I'm thinking about removing the assembly and seeing if it could be rebuilt. It uses a Peerless 100-055 differential.


----------



## Basementgeek

*Re: Rear engine riding mowers*

Why not try a new chain ? They do stretch over time.

New differential are about $100.00 USD here:

http://farmex.now.tc/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=663&products_id=1259

BG


----------



## slk230red

*Re: Rear engine riding mowers*



Basementgeek said:


> Why not try a new chain ? They do stretch over time.
> 
> New differential are about $100.00 USD here:
> 
> http://farmex.now.tc/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=663&products_id=1259
> 
> BG


The chain is ok, it's the flex/play in the differential causing the sprocket to move around too much. I saw the part on the site for 106.86, but I'm thinking that I should just put the money towards a new rider.


----------



## Basementgeek

*Re: Rear engine riding mowers*

If you have the money go for it, the economy needs you. 

About 2 years ago I replace a $100+ part on then a 22-23 year old Craftsman, still running good.

I would fix it if it were mine. Now if was in bad shape and need a new engine, that would be different.

BG


----------



## Snoopdogie187

*Re: Rear engine riding mowers*

I would lean towards fixing it if that is the only problem.
Going to the stores you don't even see new lawn mowers looking as nice as the one you have.


----------



## K-B

*Re: Rear engine riding mowers*

Looks to be in superb shape. 

Hey, I know a guy that poured $500 (new transmission) into his 20 year old Craftsman just because it was in superb shape like yours, and an equivalent new one would have cost him at least double.


----------



## slk230red

*Re: Rear engine riding mowers*

I would be willing to put a couple of hundred dollars into it, but when I do a search for parts most of them are discontinued. I believe the Peerless differential is still available for a fair price, but things like the chain roller and guide block are no longer available, along with the entire chain adjustment bracket assembly. I still have all of the instructions/parts manuals when I bought it.
I could probably fabricate the parts.

Home Depot is selling a similar riding mower like the Murray for $999. I think I'll check it out before I decide on a Snapper.

*UPDATE* I was able to find the chain roller and guide block on jackssmallengines.com website.


----------



## slk230red

*Re: Rear engine riding mowers*

Problem solved.

My differential is ok, I just needed a new chain tensioner and some new axle/wheel bushings.

I was able to locate a new discontinued chain adjustment bracket for my Murray with the help of Google.
I found www.haroldonline.com and they had 2 in stock, along with the front and rear bushings that I wanted to replace. I called Debbie in Billings, MO. and she was able to pull the parts right off the shelf and send them to me priority mail.
Good old fashion personal service and great prices!

The old Murray is back in operation.:wave:


----------



## SABL

*Re: Rear engine riding mowers*

Thanks for letting the forum know of the outcome. Great job!!
If you feel this issue is resolved you can go to "thread tools" at the top of this page and mark this thread solved.

Stop back any time.


----------

